# e!Cockpit:String aus Datatyp/struct in Visu verwenden



## Methi (28 Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
folgendes Szenario:
benutzerdefinierte Datatyp (DUT) angelegt und Variablen im Programm davon angelegt.

```
STRUCT    T_Up: TIME;
    T_Down: TIME;
    sName: STRING;
    ...
END_STRUCT
```

In der Visu möchte ich nun darauf zu greifen (anzeigen und ändern). Rechteck mit Text "%s" angelegt, Textvariable --> T_Up, Variable schreiben hinzugefügt --> alles ok.
Weiteres Rechteck für den Namen: Textvariable --> sName 
Hier versagt schon die Eingabehilfe, sName kann nicht ausgewählt werden. Händisch hingeschrieben ergibt den Fehler:
_C0032: Typ 'Unbekannter Typ: 'ADR(config.sName)'' kann nicht in Typ POINTER TP BYTE konvertiert werden.
_
Wo liegt mein Fehler? Oder ist das eine Limitation von e!Cockpit? Gibt es einen Workaround?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## ccore (29 Juli 2020)

Moin,


```
TYPE NameOfStruct :
STRUCT
    tUp        : TIME ;
    tDown    : TIME ;
    sName    : STRING ;
 
END_STRUCT
END_TYPE
```






Gruß ccore


----------



## Methi (4 August 2020)

Danke, hab es genauso gemacht - deine Antwort hat mich den Fehler dann woanders suchen lassen.
(nach der Fehlersuche hat sich herausgestellt, dass ich zwei Typen definiert hatte, mit einem l-I Schreibfehler)


----------

